# Usb drivers, Windows 7 64bit-



## masri1987

I used to be able to mount my phone all the time up to two weeks ago, and since then it doesn't mount and the phone acts like it's 'charging'. I reinstalled drivers rebooted it worked , retried, failed again and hasn't worked since, any other ideas?


----------



## blaineevans

Have you checked the settings on the device itself?
Have you taken a look at the device manager while plugged in to see if it's recognizing it incorrectly?


----------



## masri1987

usb debugging is on, everything on phone is proper, it's a driver issue, it's holding onto the driver for a hour or so after installation and then it acts like it doesn't detect it, device manager doesn't even show a phone is plugged in, just unknown device. trying to track the issue down


----------



## bobAbooey

I had the same problem. I downloaded the drivers multiple times and still I couldn't get it to connect or stay connected on a regular basis.

I found a post in some thread from some site (sorry for no source) but the poster said to try the drivers from the Sony xperia x8. I deleted the samsung drivers and installed the x8's and have been able to connect. Give it a shot. I also bought an SD card adapter from amazon for $.85 and free shipping just in case.

Here's the link: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/galaxy-s3-general-discussion/216706-cant-connect-s3-pc-usb-3.html

And maybe try a different cable, seems that has worked for some.


----------



## invisiblek

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1161769


----------



## GreenMunky

masri1987 said:


> I used to be able to mount my phone all the time up to two weeks ago, and since then it doesn't mount and the phone acts like it's 'charging'. I reinstalled drivers rebooted it worked , retried, failed again and hasn't worked since, any other ideas?


When reinstalling the drivers on Windows 7 I had to go a step further and prevent Windows from trying to automatically download and install it's own drivers when connecting the device back to my PC. You can do this by clicking a command link in the popup window that appears when Windows attempts driver installation. By preventing Windows from downloading its own, you force it to use the ones you installed manually. Hope this helps, I had the same problem after formatting my SD card.


----------



## masri1987

i'm gonna try that up green , hopefully that also resolves the issue where it keeps recognizing the phone as a USB 1.0 device.


----------

